# i feel defenseless....



## strollingbones

hubby is down for a few weeks still.....anyone watching the house by now has figured out that something is not right....i am doing the chores in the cold at 7 am...so i tell the hubby....i feel vulnerable with him flat on his back etc and so forth...his reply....."have you given up the .22 with hollow nose bullets"?  no, its still loaded in the foyer....he follows up with "how many shotguns do you have loaded"?  that set me back a minute..i had to think which ones are loaded and which ones are not......but there are only 2 loaded...

amazing what can happen when one marries a non gun person..and what is even more amazing is how people react to find out the female is the gun owner not the male....i still avoid the pistol and cc...but i did think when i was watching that video of the woman being cat called and the dude was walking with her  for 5 minutes.....'o hell that doesnt happen in cc states'


----------



## Pogo

Hey Neighbor!  LTNS.


----------



## idb

Eeek!
You must live in a really scary place!


----------



## Wake

I believe woman should be armed, because it matters when it's a matter of life and death. Far too many crazy and dangerous people out there, as the news evidences every single day. Read a stor in the newspaper how a young woman was raped, and it angered me like Hell, so I convinced my little sister to go out and get armed, and now she owns her own magnum in her purse.


----------



## Pogo

Good idea.  And I carry a can of gasoline in case there's a fire.


----------



## Wake

Pogo said:


> Good idea.  And I carry a can of gasoline in case there's a fire.



Fires don't try to rape people.


----------



## S.J.

Pogo said:


> Good idea.  And I carry a can of gasoline in case there's a fire.


I believe you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

'"have you given up the .22 with hollow nose bullets"? no, its still loaded in the foyer....he follows up with "how many shotguns do you have loaded"? that set me back a minute..i had to think which ones are loaded and which ones are not......but there are only 2 loaded...'

Are these firearms properly secured?

If not that should be your primary concern, you wouldn't want a home invader coming across your loaded, unsecured firearms.

And properly secured means locked and available only to you.


----------



## saveliberty

Bones I've watched you post for many years.  Frankly, I am more scared for the thief, you got this no problem.


----------



## S.J.

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> '"have you given up the .22 with hollow nose bullets"? no, its still loaded in the foyer....he follows up with "how many shotguns do you have loaded"? that set me back a minute..i had to think which ones are loaded and which ones are not......but there are only 2 loaded...'
> 
> Are these firearms properly secured?
> 
> If not that should be your primary concern, you wouldn't want a home invader coming across your loaded, unsecured firearms.
> 
> And properly secured means locked and available only to you.


Look.  A lecture from a fool.


----------



## Iceweasel

Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.


----------



## idb

Iceweasel said:


> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.


Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!


----------



## JakeStarkey

bones, your tuff enuf, and we all know it.

Make sure the place is secure, that you are aware, that you know were your weapons are at all times, and let the police to drive by several times a day.


----------



## Pogo

Wake said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.  And I carry a can of gasoline in case there's a fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fires don't try to rape people.
Click to expand...


They sure don't.  And I understand they're really really bad at understanding analogies.


----------



## Pogo

saveliberty said:


> Bones I've watched you post for many years.  Frankly, I am more scared for the thief, you got this no problem.



Exactly, that was my first thought too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

The OP's best options would be to buy a holster for the .22 and carry at home if she's feeling vulnerable while working around the house and property. At night have the shotgun readily available.


----------



## Sherry

Do you have bears in the area?? I'd get some bear pepper spray, which could also be used against a psycho human attacker.


----------



## koshergrl

idb said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
Click to expand...


And I'm sure the neighbors would cheer.


----------



## koshergrl

My aunts and several of the women I knew who lived in rural areas used to pack 45s. 

Meanwhile, this is what my daughter did this weekend:


----------



## MXdad

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> '"have you given up the .22 with hollow nose bullets"? no, its still loaded in the foyer....he follows up with "how many shotguns do you have loaded"? that set me back a minute..i had to think which ones are loaded and which ones are not......but there are only 2 loaded...'
> 
> Are these firearms properly secured?
> 
> If not that should be your primary concern, you wouldn't want a home invader coming across your loaded, unsecured firearms.
> 
> And properly secured means locked and available only to you.



I prefer Locked and Loaded and at the ready. When I am out of town my wife has several choices from Shotguns, ARs and handguns Locked and loaded and not in the safe. When seconds matter I dont want her fumbling with a lock. I live in a place where I a blessed to never really worry if the doors are locked when I go to bed and rarely turn on the alarm system when we are there. However I know bad shit can happen anywhere and I made sure my wife is prepared


----------



## MXdad

idb said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
Click to expand...

Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared


----------



## bigrebnc1775

strollingbones said:


> hubby is down for a few weeks still.....anyone watching the house by now has figured out that something is not right....i am doing the chores in the cold at 7 am...so i tell the hubby....i feel vulnerable with him flat on his back etc and so forth...his reply....."have you given up the .22 with hollow nose bullets"?  no, its still loaded in the foyer....he follows up with "how many shotguns do you have loaded"?  that set me back a minute..i had to think which ones are loaded and which ones are not......but there are only 2 loaded...
> 
> amazing what can happen when one marries a non gun person..and what is even more amazing is how people react to find out the female is the gun owner not the male....i still avoid the pistol and cc...but i did think when i was watching that video of the woman being cat called and the dude was walking with her  for 5 minutes.....'o hell that doesnt happen in cc states'


load'em all


----------



## Pogo

MXdad said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
Click to expand...


Nobody locks their doors or their cars around here...


----------



## idb

MXdad said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
Click to expand...

I've re-considered my initial reaction.
There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.

Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens feel the need to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?


----------



## idb

Pogo said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody locks their doors or their cars around here...
Click to expand...

Same.


----------



## MXdad

Pogo said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody locks their doors or their cars around here...
Click to expand...

Same here unless we go out of town overnight it's rare that our doors are locked. Most often keys are in my vehicles


----------



## MXdad

idb said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've re-considered my initial reaction.
> There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.
> 
> Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens *feel the need *to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
> I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
> Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?
Click to expand...

Bold mine

Therein lies the issue for many of us its not a need it is a right or a desire to be prepared. 

The crime rate in the county I live in is one of if not the lowest in the state, the small city nearest me is most likely the lowest crime rate in that county. However I am not foolish enough to think that shit can't happen no matter where you are or how safe you have always been. 

I average 50K mile a year driving for business, have owned a vehicle and driven for 35 years. I can count the number of times I have had to rely on a spare tire on a few fingers. I keep my tires and vehicles in great shape yet I would not think of traveling without a spare and a jack

I have never had a fire in my home, shop or barn not even a threat of a fire, yet I would be a fool to go without a fire extinguisher in each of those locations. 

Guns are a tool that are no different. If I look out and see a Coyote walking the pasture eying my livestock I want a firearm handy. When my wife is home alone I want her to be able to defend herself, although the chances are slim that she will need to. I would be a fool not to make sure she is prepared.


----------



## idb

MXdad said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've re-considered my initial reaction.
> There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.
> 
> Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens *feel the need *to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
> I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
> Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bold mine
> 
> Therein lies the issue for many of us its not a need it is a right or a desire to be prepared.
> 
> The crime rate in the county I live in is one of if not the lowest in the state, the small city nearest me is most likely the lowest crime rate in that county. However I am not foolish enough to think that shit can't happen no matter where you are or how safe you have always been.
> 
> I average 50K mile a year driving for business, have owned a vehicle and driven for 35 years. I can count the number of times I have had to rely on a spare tire on a few fingers. I keep my tires and vehicles in great shape yet I would not think of traveling without a spare and a jack
> 
> I have never had a fire in my home, shop or barn not even a threat of a fire, yet I would be a fool to go without a fire extinguisher in each of those locations.
> 
> Guns are a tool that are no different. If I look out and see a Coyote walking the pasture eying my livestock I want a firearm handy. When my wife is home alone I want her to be able to defend herself, although the chances are slim that she will need to. I would be a fool not to make sure she is prepared.
Click to expand...

Fair enough, that's your assessment of the risk and that's your choice.
Personally, I consider having a cache of loaded weapons around the house with children coming and going is a vastly greater risk than the risk of a home invasion.
But, that's taking into account my circumstances which are clearly different to yours.


----------



## MXdad

idb said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've re-considered my initial reaction.
> There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.
> 
> Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens *feel the need *to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
> I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
> Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bold mine
> 
> Therein lies the issue for many of us its not a need it is a right or a desire to be prepared.
> 
> The crime rate in the county I live in is one of if not the lowest in the state, the small city nearest me is most likely the lowest crime rate in that county. However I am not foolish enough to think that shit can't happen no matter where you are or how safe you have always been.
> 
> I average 50K mile a year driving for business, have owned a vehicle and driven for 35 years. I can count the number of times I have had to rely on a spare tire on a few fingers. I keep my tires and vehicles in great shape yet I would not think of traveling without a spare and a jack
> 
> I have never had a fire in my home, shop or barn not even a threat of a fire, yet I would be a fool to go without a fire extinguisher in each of those locations.
> 
> Guns are a tool that are no different. If I look out and see a Coyote walking the pasture eying my livestock I want a firearm handy. When my wife is home alone I want her to be able to defend herself, although the chances are slim that she will need to. I would be a fool not to make sure she is prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, that's your assessment of the risk and that's your choice.
> Personally, I consider having a cache of loaded weapons around the house with children coming and going is a vastly greater risk than the risk of a home invasion.
> But, that's taking into account my circumstances which are clearly different to yours.
Click to expand...


And it this country that is your right. You are free to have or not have weapons. I don't look any different at those who choose not to own weapons, I feel that is their right.  I understand your concern around children and when my boys were younger we took different precautions with firearms than we do now. I did however expose both boys to shooting and hunting at an early age. I taught them to respect weapons and drilled gun safety as a result neither boy was ever curious as to weapons and knew that even at a young age all they had to do was ask and dad would take them shooting.


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> My aunts and several of the women I knew who lived in rural areas used to pack 45s.
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what my daughter did this weekend:


:facepalm: and you wonder why people chuckle when you say you are afraid of people online. Stop posting personal info about yourself all over the Internetz and that won't be an issue 

BTW- you forget about what happened when that 10 yr old girl was handed a loaded gun at the range last month? I think  YOU need parenting babble.





koshergrl 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MXdad

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My aunts and several of the women I knew who lived in rural areas used to pack 45s.
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what my daughter did this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm: and you wonder why people chuckle when you say you are afraid of people online. Stop posting personal info about yourself on the Internetz and that won't be an issue babble
> 
> BTW- you forget about what happened when that 10 yr old girl was handed a loaded gun at the range last month? I think  YOU need parenting babble.
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What happened to the child at the range was 100% the fault of the instructor at the range who obviously did not know what he was doing. I feel bad for his family as well as the child and hers, however the fault of that accident lies at the feet of the instructor.


----------



## strollingbones

i dont load them all cause several are collected guns that i do not have ammo for.....plus i am lazy.....they are secured in the fact that only myself and hubby know where they are....there are no kids in the house...when son was young i used trigger locks ....but now i just use the safety

the instructor at the range had no clue what he was doing the young lady should have been seated to fire with adults surrounding her...many instructor will actually hold the gun to secure it


----------



## Vastator

Have you considered adding a sentry dog to your home defense system?
 They make the best early warning system available. And they also can keep the threat occupied while you decide what action to take.


----------



## 007

Vastator said:


> Have you considered adding a sentry dog to your home defense system?
> They make the best early warning system available. And they also can keep the threat occupied while you decide what action to take.


If they're outside, they're lucky. If they've entered without permission or forced their way in, they're in a world of shit. Shoot first ask questions later.


----------



## strollingbones

i have a doberman and two rescues that are willing to die for the food goddess but i dont want my dogs hurt....i just go with what one of the young men told me.....aim to kill and fire a shot into the wall......i questioned firing a shot into my perfectly good walls..his reply......'warning shot'

i live in the country....help can be right at hand or 30 minutes away....i feel safe here but you never know when some random asshole is gonna decide to bring havoc to your house....


----------



## 80zephyr

idb said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've re-considered my initial reaction.
> There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.
> 
> Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens feel the need to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
> I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
> Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?
Click to expand...


Do you own a fire extinguisher?

Mark


----------



## koshergrl

idb said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've re-considered my initial reaction.
> There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.
> 
> Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens *feel the need *to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
> I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
> Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bold mine
> 
> Therein lies the issue for many of us its not a need it is a right or a desire to be prepared.
> 
> The crime rate in the county I live in is one of if not the lowest in the state, the small city nearest me is most likely the lowest crime rate in that county. However I am not foolish enough to think that shit can't happen no matter where you are or how safe you have always been.
> 
> I average 50K mile a year driving for business, have owned a vehicle and driven for 35 years. I can count the number of times I have had to rely on a spare tire on a few fingers. I keep my tires and vehicles in great shape yet I would not think of traveling without a spare and a jack
> 
> I have never had a fire in my home, shop or barn not even a threat of a fire, yet I would be a fool to go without a fire extinguisher in each of those locations.
> 
> Guns are a tool that are no different. If I look out and see a Coyote walking the pasture eying my livestock I want a firearm handy. When my wife is home alone I want her to be able to defend herself, although the chances are slim that she will need to. I would be a fool not to make sure she is prepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, that's your assessment of the risk and that's your choice.
> Personally, I consider having a cache of loaded weapons around the house with children coming and going is a vastly greater risk than the risk of a home invasion.
> But, that's taking into account my circumstances which are clearly different to yours.
Click to expand...


I was raised in a home with loaded weapons at ever door, in the closets, and hanging on the walls.

I was one of 4 children, latchkey children, no less, and the only one that was ever shot was my brother, after he was grown, when he was birdhunting with a buddy who (stupidly) shot across a gully when my brother was on the other side.

My two oldest boys likewise were raised in my home with loaded weapons..though when they reached adolescence, I purchased a gun safe and kept the key on my key chain just so I could exert control over what went where, when.

I don't have loaded guns in the house now, the children I have at this time are too impulsive. I have a loaded pit bull, instead.


----------



## 2aguy

> Nobody locks their doors or their cars around here...




Hmmm...what was your address again....I thought I would post it in the local prison...in the area where they out process the new felons....


----------



## Pogo

Billc said:


> Nobody locks their doors or their cars around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...what was your address again....I thought I would post it in the local prison...in the area where they out process the new felons....
Click to expand...


That's about 50 miles away.  Rotsa ruck.

If you have to go solicit from a prison in order to get your paranoia fantasy off the ground, then your position is bullshit.


----------



## idb

80zephyr said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've re-considered my initial reaction.
> There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.
> 
> Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens feel the need to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
> I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
> Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you own a fire extinguisher?
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Yep.
And I'm much more likely to have to use that than a gun.


----------



## 80zephyr

idb said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was there a question? You posted this in the firearms section, if you are asking for advice I would get at least a .38 revolver or 9mm semi-auto and a good way to tote it around.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if the area is that frightening to live in I'd move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us where these areas are that are free of home invasions. I have yet to see one. Only a fool goes through life unprepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've re-considered my initial reaction.
> There's obviously a back story here that I'm not a party to so I don't want to criticise or mock SB.
> 
> Sure, shit happens wherever there are people but, nevertheless, I know of no place personally where ordinary citizens feel the need to be armed - and certainly not fret that they have enough loaded weapons sited in strategic positions about their own house!
> I wouldn't want to live in such a place.
> Should I also wear safety glasses, hard hat and boots whenever I go out just in case of falling branches or flying dust or whatever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you own a fire extinguisher?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> And I'm much more likely to have to use that than a gun.
Click to expand...


Does not matter. You have one on the chance that you might need it someday. 

Mark


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I have guns but they're certainly not my first line of defense. Buy air tasers. You can put someone down from about 15 feet without aiming and if he takes it away from you, the worst he'll do with it is tase you.

The one's we have also have secondary tasers in case there are more than one intruder.


----------



## Rotagilla

idb said:


> Eeek!
> You must live in a really scary place!


america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My aunts and several of the women I knew who lived in rural areas used to pack 45s.
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what my daughter did this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm: and you wonder why people chuckle when you say you are afraid of people online. Stop posting personal info about yourself all over the Internetz and that won't be an issue
> 
> BTW- you forget about what happened when that 10 yr old girl was handed a loaded gun at the range last month? I think  YOU need parenting babble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


koshergrl is so damn dumb. She has done this before and no matter how many times she is told what she is really doing, she never gets it.


----------



## Dot Com

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My aunts and several of the women I knew who lived in rural areas used to pack 45s.
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what my daughter did this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm: and you wonder why people chuckle when you say you are afraid of people online. Stop posting personal info about yourself all over the Internetz and that won't be an issue
> 
> BTW- you forget about what happened when that 10 yr old girl was handed a loaded gun at the range last month? I think  YOU need parenting babble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> koshergrl is so damn dumb. She has done this before and no matter how many times she is told what she is really doing, she never gets it.
Click to expand...

yep. When there isn't any crisis, she manufacturers her own by plastering personal pics all over the board.


----------



## Pogo

Rotagilla said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeek!
> You must live in a really scary place!
> 
> 
> 
> america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.
Click to expand...



America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Truman123

If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch. 

Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house. 

Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.


----------



## Rotagilla

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeek!
> You must live in a really scary place!
> 
> 
> 
> america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
Click to expand...


There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
Are you sure?
The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
Interesting


----------



## Pogo

Truman123 said:


> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.



And just to be sure the word is out, invite the news media.  They eat this kind of thing for breakfast.
But make sure they cut you in for a piece of the ad action.  Hire a good agent for that.


----------



## koshergrl

Truman123 said:


> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.



I like that plan.


----------



## Pogo

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeek!
> You must live in a really scary place!
> 
> 
> 
> america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
> Are you sure?
> The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
> Interesting
Click to expand...


_Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.


----------



## Pogo

koshergrl said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that plan.
Click to expand...


Yanno, you could probably build a robot to do it automatically.  You know, like a lawn sprinkler.  That way it covers you while you sleep.  Plug a motion sensor into that bad boy and you're good to go.  Markus Kaarma can set you up.


----------



## Care4all

We don't even lock our doors where I live... except at night....and just hearing a car go down the Way, would set off alarms because it is unusual to hear a car....and in winter any thief would get caught by following their foot prints or car tracks in the deep snow, it's just highly unlikely for there ever to be any kind of trouble where I live....except maybe big black bears.

but Bones, you gave me shivers reading your post and I am glad as heck that you are loaded up and ready to go, if need be!


----------



## koshergrl

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you could probably build a robot to do it automatically.  You know, like a lawn sprinkler.  That way it covers you while you sleep.  Plug a motion sensor into that bad boy and you're good to go.  Markus Kaarma can set you up.
Click to expand...

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Pogo

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you could probably build a robot to do it automatically.  You know, like a lawn sprinkler.  That way it covers you while you sleep.  Plug a motion sensor into that bad boy and you're good to go.  Markus Kaarma can set you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the fun in that?
Click to expand...


Hey, what could feel more secure than knowing the gunbot will cover you while you're on the crapper?
Make it a semiautomatic gunbot -- where you can switch to "manual" when you like, but back to "auto" when it gets cold.


----------



## Rotagilla

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeek!
> You must live in a really scary place!
> 
> 
> 
> america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
> Are you sure?
> The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
> Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.
Click to expand...


I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.


----------



## Rotagilla

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you could probably build a robot to do it automatically.  You know, like a lawn sprinkler.  That way it covers you while you sleep.  Plug a motion sensor into that bad boy and you're good to go.  Markus Kaarma can set you up.
Click to expand...


what is a"markus kaarma"? never heard of it.


----------



## Pogo

Care4all said:


> We don't even lock our doors where I live... except at night....and just hearing a car go down the Way, would set off alarms because it is unusual to hear a car....and in winter any thief would get caught by following their foot prints or car tracks in the deep snow, it's just highly unlikely for there ever to be any kind of trouble where I live....except maybe big black bears.



Same here, although we don't lock at night either.  We have black bear but they're shy and like to stay out of the way.  More often raccoons or rodents are the intruder population.

Actually your most likely concern in terms of probability is the wind knocking a tree down.  That's why I carry a wood stove and a chainsaw.  And they're loaded.


----------



## Pogo

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eeek!
> You must live in a really scary place!
> 
> 
> 
> america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
> Are you sure?
> The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
> Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.
Click to expand...


You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.


----------



## koshergrl

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you could probably build a robot to do it automatically.  You know, like a lawn sprinkler.  That way it covers you while you sleep.  Plug a motion sensor into that bad boy and you're good to go.  Markus Kaarma can set you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, what could feel more secure than knowing the gunbot will cover you while you're on the crapper?
> Make it a semiautomatic gunbot -- where you can switch to "manual" when you like, but back to "auto" when it gets cold.
Click to expand...


You have a point. 

Ordinarily, I'd say "well that's when the kids man the guns" but typically, if I'm in the bathroom, my kids are busy trying to converse with me or otherwise pounding on the door to get something out of the bathroom.


----------



## Pogo

koshergrl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you could probably build a robot to do it automatically.  You know, like a lawn sprinkler.  That way it covers you while you sleep.  Plug a motion sensor into that bad boy and you're good to go.  Markus Kaarma can set you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, what could feel more secure than knowing the gunbot will cover you while you're on the crapper?
> Make it a semiautomatic gunbot -- where you can switch to "manual" when you like, but back to "auto" when it gets cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.
> 
> Ordinarily, I'd say "well that's when the kids man the guns" but typically, if I'm in the bathroom, my kids are busy trying to converse with me or otherwise pounding on the door to get something out of the bathroom.
Click to expand...


That's a good thing.   That way you know they're out of the line of fire.


----------



## koshergrl

Yes but I don't know when I'm supposed to get my reading done. They're so inconsiderate.


----------



## Pogo

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno, you could probably build a robot to do it automatically.  You know, like a lawn sprinkler.  That way it covers you while you sleep.  Plug a motion sensor into that bad boy and you're good to go.  Markus Kaarma can set you up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is a"markus kaarma"? never heard of it.
Click to expand...


Google's your friend.
It was a hot thread here a few months ago.  No doubt will be again when trial comes up.


----------



## Rotagilla

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
> Are you sure?
> The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
> Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.
Click to expand...


Well, ok..but let's back up some...in your post #46, you edited my post #43 to try to mock and berate.

Let's clear that up before you start causing distractions and trying to change the subject.

Do you deny that there is a crime problem in america as your post 46 indicates?..or were you just trolling for attention?


----------



## Pogo

koshergrl said:


> Yes but I don't know when I'm supposed to get my reading done. They're so inconsiderate.



You do that when the kids have _their_ kids pounding on _their_ bathroom doors so it's all out of your hair.  And you chortle at the irony.


----------



## Pogo

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
> Are you sure?
> The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
> Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, ok..but let's back up some...in your post #46, you edited my post #43 to try to mock and berate.
> 
> Let's clear that up before you start causing distractions and trying to change the subject.
> 
> Do you deny that there is a crime problem in america as your post 46 indicates?..or were you just trolling for attention?
Click to expand...


I fixed your spelling of "America" (it's a proper noun, capitalized) and put a perception perspective on "problem".

Because there's a subtle distinction between the RW and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Rotagilla

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
> Are you sure?
> The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, ok..but let's back up some...in your post #46, you edited my post #43 to try to mock and berate.
> 
> Let's clear that up before you start causing distractions and trying to change the subject.
> 
> Do you deny that there is a crime problem in america as your post 46 indicates?..or were you just trolling for attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fixed your spelling of "America" (it's a proper noun, capitalized) and put a perception perspective on "problem".
> 
> Because there's a subtle distinction between the RW and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


want to try the question again?
How can you deny there is a crime problem in america?


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> america has crime problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America has crime Chicken Little problems in case you hadn't heard.
> 
> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There aren't crime problems in america? Really?
> Are you sure?
> The FBI, DOJ, BJS, DEA, DHS, NSA, CIA , ATF and the police are all frauds and unnecessary?
> Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.
Click to expand...


A couple of weeks ago I had a visit to the National Radio Astronomy Observatory deep in the sticks of West Virginia.  Biggest antenna dish in the world, over 500 feet high.  That thing is so sensitive you can't take pictures of it with a digital camera because it registers the RF.  They run diesel motors in everything, even the lawnmowers, because spark plugs would register interference.  They actually have a tech van that goes to town and investigates if somebody's got a leaky microwave oven, because Big Ears hears it all.  The whole region of the state is a "National Radio Quiet Zone" where any radio transmissions are kept to a minimum so the antennas can hear more.  No cell phone service for miles and miles - doesn't exist.

That dish is innocuous -- it's just looking at outer space.  But you know what else is in that same area for the same reason?  NSA antennas.  Reading what's going on in _inner _space.  I'm not sure they give tours though, and much as I like antennas it would creep me out.  Now THAT is reason to feel defenseless.  It's _real_.


----------



## Pogo

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Some_ of them are ... stress on _some_... but they're all trumped by the unofficial DOP-- Department of Perceptions (see news media above).  Including especially, the one we're looking at right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, ok..but let's back up some...in your post #46, you edited my post #43 to try to mock and berate.
> 
> Let's clear that up before you start causing distractions and trying to change the subject.
> 
> Do you deny that there is a crime problem in america as your post 46 indicates?..or were you just trolling for attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fixed your spelling of "America" (it's a proper noun, capitalized) and put a perception perspective on "problem".
> 
> Because there's a subtle distinction between the RW and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> want to try the question again?
> How can you deny there is a crime problem in america?
Click to expand...


Oh that's simple.  I fired my TV.


----------



## Rotagilla

Pogo said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see..Which ones are frauds and which ones are unnecessary?...Compare and contrast them and explain how you reached your conclusions...and provide links and proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, ok..but let's back up some...in your post #46, you edited my post #43 to try to mock and berate.
> 
> Let's clear that up before you start causing distractions and trying to change the subject.
> 
> Do you deny that there is a crime problem in america as your post 46 indicates?..or were you just trolling for attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fixed your spelling of "America" (it's a proper noun, capitalized) and put a perception perspective on "problem".
> 
> Because there's a subtle distinction between the RW and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> want to try the question again?
> How can you deny there is a crime problem in america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that's simple.  I fired my TV.
Click to expand...


 Oh... if you don't see a certain event on tv, it didn't happen.

very revealing..


----------



## Pogo

Rotagilla said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't "link" opinions.  But I'd start with the NSA -- there's an unnecessary fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ok..but let's back up some...in your post #46, you edited my post #43 to try to mock and berate.
> 
> Let's clear that up before you start causing distractions and trying to change the subject.
> 
> Do you deny that there is a crime problem in america as your post 46 indicates?..or were you just trolling for attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fixed your spelling of "America" (it's a proper noun, capitalized) and put a perception perspective on "problem".
> 
> Because there's a subtle distinction between the RW and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> want to try the question again?
> How can you deny there is a crime problem in america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that's simple.  I fired my TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh... if you don't see a certain event on tv, it didn't happen.
> 
> very revealing..
Click to expand...


No -- it's actually the opposite.


----------



## 007

Truman123 said:


> If I were the OP, I would get a fifty cal on a tripod mounted on the front porch.
> 
> Don't wait for trouble. It's like you said, someone might be watching the house.
> 
> Fire off a three hundred round burst every few hours.


----------



## whitehall

I had to refer to the post a couple of times and all I can figure is that somebody needs to call county welfare because the people in the house aren't connected to reality.


----------



## Hunterforeman

this is offensive to rednecks there is not one redneck that talks like that and i should know because i am one and this kind of stuff pisses me of im being serious and dont nobody be tellin me to watch my language.


----------



## Hunterforeman

yes my grammer wasnt that good 
but it may be that i am pissed.


----------



## saveliberty

Hunterforeman said:


> this is offensive to rednecks there is not one redneck that talks like that and i should know because i am one and this kind of stuff pisses me of im being serious and dont nobody be tellin me to watch my language.



Okay, how about check the post date and welcome sock?


----------



## Iceweasel

saveliberty said:


> Hunterforeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is offensive to rednecks there is not one redneck that talks like that and i should know because i am one and this kind of stuff pisses me of im being serious and dont nobody be tellin me to watch my language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, how about check the post date and welcome sock?
Click to expand...

Don't be getting his dander up.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The alt right socks are going to flock here.


----------

